# Detroit Lake Muskies



## SODSUCKER

I am looking for some insite as to where and how to fish detroit lake. Or if there is a muskie club in the area of Fargo, Moorhead that I can hook up with. I wpould appreciate any help.

SODSUCKER


----------



## tlowes

I know there is a FM Muskies Inc Club. If you look up Muskies Inc on web they should give you contact info. I have fished Detroit the last 3 years (about 10-12 times a year). I started by buying the Sportsman's Connection Minnesota Muskies Map Guide. It's got a lot of spots marked. Almost any time I've been there, you'll see other guys muskie fishing all over so you can tell the most popular spots. I'd love to tell you I kill'm everytime, but I don't. I have caught some really nice fish there and of course had a lot of follows. Good Luck and let em all go!


----------



## Invector

Old DL eh. Well its an easy lake to fish. First get a map. There is a huge weed flat that runs though the center of the lake. If you have a map you will see how the lake is shaped like a messed-up backward C. The weed flat though is often cut by a weed bailer and that can mess up the water. That spot is the place to start. You can almost fish the whole thing all day long. The next is the south end. There are usually good weed beds down there. Look for the water to come up quickly then level off. A few yards form that should be the weeds. Note: one year the weeds never developed on that spot. Next is the back part of the lake. You go under the bridge then look around the reeds and weeds that grow there. I have taken a few skies back there and a few nice pike. There are a few other small spots but you need a map and GPS to find them if you dont know the lake. Jerkbaits and smaller bucktails work best. Try trolling tandems (rad dawgs) on windy days or when casting is not an option. I like use suicks and muskycandy there. But get a map. There are other areas out there but a map will show the small fingers and humps that can at times hold fish. But by far the main lake weed bed is worked the most with most of the fish taken there. To date the biggest I have seen myself has been a 50" class fish on that reef. Good luck


----------



## SODSUCKER

Thanks guys for the information. I am looking forward to fishing Detroit this year.

SODSUCKER


----------



## Invector

Good luck with it. It's an easy lake to get around on...just dont let the boaters piss ya off or the sunbathers distract you :wink:


----------



## njsimonson

Lots of muskie anglers making the rounds stop and throw their offerings in front of my grandma's place near Sucker's creek, especially in July and August, as the water is usually cooler there. If you see the bright green cabin, that's where we'll be. Stop in and say hello some weekend!


----------



## SODSUCKER

Thanks for the replies, and for the invitation Nick. Maybe I'll see you there this summer. Whats the state record for Muskie? And what is the formula to determine the weight? Just in case!!!

SODSUCKER


----------



## Madison

SODSUCKER said:


> Thanks for the replies, and for the invitation Nick. Maybe I'll see you there this summer. Whats the state record for Muskie? And what is the formula to determine the weight? Just in case!!!
> 
> SODSUCKER


I think its 56lbs. in MN and ND 48lb (I think??)

Formula= LxGxG divided by 800. not accurate but an estimate


----------



## Greg_4242

D. lake is a real fun lake tio fish. It's pretty clear. Last time we went, we saw 3 or 4 good ones (one of which was a true hog), caught a small 30", and lost one that we never saw. On most lakes we troll but wee seemed to have the most luck casting big spinnerbaits.

Watch out for the middle sand bar. It will take you lower unit out in a second. My dad grew up on the lake and he said it use to be a regular occurance before the put up to markers.

Any one ever fish Sally?


----------



## Invector

hm sally. Nope I think thats the one between DL and Pelican is it not? I have fished Pelican once and reports I hear is few and far between with sperts of action here and there.


----------

